# d80 and lens



## noob873 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well Im trying to sell my back up and an extra lens I have so I thought it would also be a good chance to practice product photography.  CC and any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## KmH (Jun 21, 2010)

The back and foreground are quite gray, usually an indication of some under exposure.

The reflection tends to draw attention away from your product.


----------



## noob873 (Jun 21, 2010)

I wasn't going for a pure white background on this one, that doesn't necessarily mean under exposure it just means I didn't have a light brightening up the back drop.  But thanks for the input. :thumbup:


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 12, 2010)

Love these shots! Not a bad way or object to practice your photography skills on.


----------

